# My new Kubota



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Bought kubota l4508, hope its worth the wait!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Where is it coming from?


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Made in japan..coming to india.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Awesome! When you get it, you need to give us some pictures!


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Yea sure! Ita a 4 wheel drive, getting airconditioner fitted on it, will be here in another two three days..excited.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrts on you new purchase/investment  don't go wearing your socks out pacing.


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Really late getting the tractor, wish it was here now, hope its gonna be worth waiting, this model " l4508" where all its launched i dont know.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I know of some Kubota owners waited week up to month..supply and demand..I waited good 2 weeks.


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes! Got late getting the bad boy, but its gonna going to be transported, hope it reaches safely.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much land are you working and what are you growing?


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Approximately 18 hectares!


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

We grow all kinda things, from cotton to pulses, sweet oranges, mustard, wheat etc.


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Just spoke to the guy! Another week to go.. Double damn!


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Its already here!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

manisandhu said:


> Its already here!


Pictures!


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Ahh! Dont know how to post them, think i have to pay something for the app..??


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

No app required, simply download your pics to your computer, just below the reply box you see"upload images" click on that then click "browse" go to your pictures and click the one you want to upload,repeat for up to ten images, once they are in click on " upload" and the computer does the rest, it will tell you when they are ready to post and you can add your narrative in the reply box, click post reply and your done, it can sometimes take a little time for the images to be processed for posting so be patient.


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes! Will try to do that very soon, not connected well at the moment


----------



## manisandhu (Sep 5, 2012)

Lets see


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

She's a beauty..enjoy the seat time.


----------

